# Mount problems



## kolbycrouch (May 12, 2009)

hello everyone, i've been using freebsd for the past couple of weeks, but I have a couple of very annoying problems that i cant figure out

1. videos from my usb camera are messed up, i cant mount the device but mplayer shows that the video is messed up, but it works fine on linux

2. cant eject cd after putting one in, cant remount anything until i restart hal, seems to hang

thanks in advance everyone


----------



## kamikaze (May 12, 2009)

Well, I don't have HAL, but I've got the 2nd problem, too sometimes.

What I do is:

```
# cdcontrol
cdcontrol> eject
cdcontrol> quit
```


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 12, 2009)

*Re:*

thanks for that, atleast i wont have to kill x everytime i need to take a cd out


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2009)

Read the HAL FAQ, it works for GNOME, XFCE and KDE:

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html#q3


----------



## kamikaze (May 12, 2009)

kolbycrouch said:
			
		

> thanks for that, atleast i wont have to kill x everytime i need to take a cd out


Did you actually test that? I'd like to know whether it works, because we might just be having the same symptoms and not really the same problem. If the solution works for you, too, it might mean that HAL is not the cause. An alternative suspect would be (to me) gamin. I've got nothing to back this claim, this is just a feeling in my gut.


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 13, 2009)

well cd's work now so i couldnt test it, havnt had my camera for a little while. one problem is that brasero and xfburn dont see blank cd's even as root


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

kolbycrouch said:
			
		

> one problem is that brasero and xfburn dont see blank cd's even as root


Sounds familiar:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3586&highlight=brasero


----------



## gnemmi (May 13, 2009)

@kamikaze

I do have the same problem from time to time (no hal in here too) and usually solve it with `# kill -9 cdcontrol` and then press the eject button on my DVD drive  ... so ... basically, yes .. there is either a [cmd=]mount[/cmd] or a [cmd=]cdcontrol[/cmd] problem, at least from 7.0-RELEASE on ...

Never cared to find out why though ..


----------



## kamikaze (May 13, 2009)

I have it after converting a DVD with mencoder, so it's got nothing to do with mounting, but it seems to me that the driver misses somehow that the device is no longer accessed by anything.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

Maybe sysutils/lsof will show what's keeping it active?


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the help with brasero.
does anyone know about the camera?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

If you use Xfce, installing sysutils/thunar-volman-plugin might be helpful.

For Gnome nautilus should take care of the mounting/unmounting once HAL has been setup correctly.


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 16, 2009)

*volman*

actually i have thunar-volman

i fixed my problem with the camera
cant seem to fix the brasero problem
i would actually rather use xfburn but it wont compile on my system, i can pkg_add it but it doesnt really work.

before i finish this thread, does anyone know of a gtk cd burning program, or maybe a ncurses program? and also im trying to get non-ascii characters to show up in rxvt-unicode for my zsh and bash prompt, but it doesnt work

here is the line if that helps, probably a small problem:

PS1="â”Œâ”€(\$newPWD)â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€(\$(date \"+%H:%M\"))â”€â”€â”€â”\nâ””â”€(\u@\h \$)â”€> "


----------



## Beastie (May 16, 2009)

Have you tried sysutils/graveman?


----------

